# 2014 Xmas in July - Vic Recipe



## Yob (7/3/14)

Rather than it getting bogged down in the main discussion thread, lets discuss recipe and equipment here. Having a look through the recipe DB Ive found this, I had a rough play this morning with upscaling the recipe as follows.

Original Recipe

Recipe: 4 shades
Brewer: DrSmurto
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 88.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 79.37 % 
0.30 kg Barley, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
15.00 g Green Bullet [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
25.00 g Green Bullet [13.50 %] (20 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) 


upscaled recipe for 300l output

[SIZE=9.5pt]5.00 kg Pale Malt (80kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)[/SIZE]
Total Grain Weight: 100 odd kg :blink: 

Still open to other suggestions keeping in mind that we probably wont get away with anything Imperial or with ******* Oats. (maybe just a touch if we want but it aint all going in my MT)


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/3/14)

Yob said:


> upscaled recipe for 300l output
> 
> [SIZE=9.5pt]5.00 kg Pale Malt (80kg)[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=9.5pt]0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg)[/SIZE]
> ...


Holy shit hopman! Thats a lot of grain. Im getting a decent amount of amber in the grain BB. Happy to supply the amber.


----------



## Yob (7/3/14)

well need to start milling pretty effing early I rekon :lol:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/3/14)

Is it even possible to anticipate the efficiency with such a large grist? I thought the higher you go the lower the efficiency, or is that just for BIAB?


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

Are we going with a stout, or are you just throwing this out there, Yob?

Fwiw, I'm happy to go down the stout route - I need to brew one anyway. I just thought there were some other suggestions floating around also (eg: gulden draak, etc)




 Midnight Brew said:


> Holy shit hopman! Thats a lot of grain. Im getting a decent amount of amber in the grain BB. Happy to supply the amber.


Can I contribute some Amber also? I've got 7kgs that I bought thinking Amber was a slightly different type of malt. I could easily offload 3-4kgs. Wanna split the required amount, MB?

No crystal in the recipe??


----------



## MartinOC (7/3/14)

I'm happy to supply the Chocolate.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

Haha - I meant to add: or I could supply the chocolate :lol:

Go you halves also, Martin?


----------



## MartinOC (7/3/14)

Well, I've got 10Kg of Choc. available, so it's an easy one for me.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

Wow. 10kgs! You win. 
The total's all yours if you prefer.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/3/14)

Sure thats about 2kg each

[SIZE=9.5pt]5.00 kg Pale Malt (80kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) Midnight Brew/Technobabble[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg)[/SIZE] MartinOC
[SIZE=9.5pt]0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)[/SIZE]
*Total Grain Weight: 100 odd kg :blink: *


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

I can also throw in several kgs of base, however I've only got wey boh pils & Simpson MO (or wheat & Vienna). 
Would any of that help, or is it best to stick to the specific grains?


----------



## Yob (7/3/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Are we going with a stout, or are you just throwing this out there, Yob?
> 
> Fwiw, I'm happy to go down the stout route - I need to brew one anyway. I just thought there were some other suggestions floating around also (eg: gulden draak, etc)


Just throwing it out there but seems to have gained legs, still happy to look at other recipes.





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Is it even possible to anticipate the efficiency with such a large grist? I thought the higher you go the lower the efficiency, or is that just for BIAB?



eff. will possibly be reduced, depends on the system, will be a bit of suck it and see no matter what we brew.





technobabble66 said:


> I can also throw in several kgs of base, however I've only got wey boh pils & Simpson MO (or wheat & Vienna).



its probably less important as its a stout, but lets see what comes out of the wash, plenty of time yet to get it all sorted, just good to get people thinking about it early instrad of throwing it together ina panic at the last moment.. though both ways make beer :lol:

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (7/3/14)

I just looked up that gulden draak, 

I dunno mate, I rekon we may be pushing to get that high an ABV out of mix matched, never used systems, personally, I'd rather aim low(ish) and do well than aim high and fail miserably, but happy to go with the flow and general consensus.


----------



## manticle (7/3/14)

> I can also throw in several kgs of base, however I've only got wey boh pils & Simpson MO (or wheat & Vienna).
> Would any of that help, or is it best to stick to the specific grains?


Simpsons MO would be a perfect pale malt for this kind of beer.


----------



## Mardoo (7/3/14)

Agreed


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

Yob said:


> I just looked up that gulden draak,
> 
> I dunno mate, I rekon we may be pushing to get that high an ABV out of mix matched, never used systems, personally, I'd rather aim low(ish) and do well than aim high and fail miserably, but happy to go with the flow and general consensus.


Hey no sweat. If you wanna shoot down the hopes & dreams of the gulden draak brewers out there that's fine by me!
Only kidding :lol: that totally makes sense to avoid a high grav brew. 

Fwiw, I've got a fairly simple recipe for Theakstons Old Peculier, an Old/Dark ale, if people want something slightly lighter than a stout. Might be a bit too simple though: MO+choc+crystal, plus NB+fuggles+EKG. 
I'm v keen to brew it either way, so I'm still happy to go with a stout if that's consensus and I'll do the TOP myself. 

@mants: thanks. I was kinda thinking a lil' MO should slip perfectly into a stout!

Hey should we maybe start with a poll of what we want to brew, like we did for last year's July swap?


----------



## MartinOC (7/3/14)

"I'll do the TOP myself"

Hey, Techno. Chill man! There's no need to TOP yourself over a stout B)

Yob, I've got a really versatile porter recipe that you can play with. I'll rustle it up & post here for consensus.

Here 'tis:

Pale - 3.3Kg (68%)
Crystal - 340g (7%)
Amber - 480g (10%)
Chocolate - 290g (6%)
Black - 190g (4%)
Wheat - 240g (5%)

Mash @66C for 2 hours.

Boil 2 hours.

Hopping (Weights are for whole hops - adjust for pellets):

Fuggles - 48g (Start of boil)
Goldings - 41g (Start of boil)
Goldings - 25g (last 15 mins)

Approx. 35 IBU

OG - 1042
FG - 1012
ABV - 4%
Final Volume - 23L

I gave this to a mate who stuffed-up his volumes & ended up with something around 6% ABV & it was delicious.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/3/14)

Can't we just brew a VB clone?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/3/14)

Am I still allowed to come?


----------



## idzy (7/3/14)

Do we know our desired mash thickness? At 1.25 mash ratio liters/kg, the new MLT will fit 90kg. RB can confirm for his, but I believe around 50 to 55kg?

Can I mash it? - http://www.rackers.org/calcs.shtml

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## MartinOC (7/3/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Can't we just brew a VB clone?


People like you should be locked in a small room with no electricity - for a month.


----------



## Grainer (7/3/14)

Breakfast stout .. heehee ..lots a left over chocolate and coffee to keep drinking !!!


----------



## AJ80 (7/3/14)

Happy to throw in some Simpsons MO as well.


----------



## Grainer (7/3/14)

I can throw in all the rolled barley..I take it Yob will be supplying the Hops


----------



## Grainer (7/3/14)

Do we need to make an order in the grain bulk buy for the Pale malt then split the costs when you bring a cube without a reciepe donation???????


----------



## technobabble66 (7/3/14)

Yep. That woulda been super smart!
Easily could've grabbed 1 bag of PA, & probably safely assumed we'd use a bag of MO, regardless of what we brew. Covering 50kgs in the current BB would've definitely reduced the difficulty of gathering 100kgs of grain. 
Good luck convincing cocko to go with it!! I think we're a few days late. Mind you, if we could v v quickly get a general agreement that we'll all throw $5-$10 in to cover 50kgs of base, we might b able to squeak something through tmrw(?). 
Maybe Yob could hv a word with him. They seem to hv a special relationship :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (7/3/14)

I'm good to bring some grain.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/3/14)

Im sweet with chipping in for grain from bulk buy or otherwise, I dont have any grain at home so money is all I can offer


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/14)

If we're looking at three sacks+ of the pale malt (and I'm gunning for Maris Otter  ) it'll be easier for one person to get it and folks to just shoot some cash their way on the day. 

I'm volunteering. Of course we have to settle on recipe first, but if we're looking at multiple sacks of one malt for whatever recipe I'm happy to organize.

I like the look of both the Stout and Martin's Porter. Look like good recipes.


----------



## idzy (8/3/14)

As I think I said earlier, by the time we are ready to buy ingredients, it will be time for another bulk buy. Brew day is late June.

We should try to get one organised for the weekend prior to brew day I reckon.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/3/14)

I dont really have a clue about what to expect with what we will get out of the grain, but would it be possible to mash and get the stout out then partigyle the porter with the batch. That way then we can ferment both!?


----------



## Yob (9/3/14)

idzy said:


> Brew day is late June.


July, 19 July mate, plenty of time to organise ingredients, I can get base malt Pretty cheap so no worries on that score


----------



## breakbeer (9/3/14)

My vote is for the Porter

The stout we brewed at the swap day I hosted sat in a cube for 6 months & I've only just started giving away bottles to mates


----------



## technobabble66 (9/3/14)

Yob said:


> ... I can get base malt Pretty cheap so no worries on that score


Well, that's that sorted then! 
Just so long as you don't have to do anything too extreme to get that deal on base, Yob. There's rumours about Cocko...




breakbeer said:


> ... & I've only just started giving away bottles to mates


Wow. Thems fightin' words, dude!!
Are you kidding me?! I thought that stout was great, and i've been trying to horde it 

I like DJ LEthal's suggestion of Stout + partigyle Porter, if that's doable... If we go ahead with a stout, that is.

So the current main suggestions are Stout & Porter?
What about US/UK Brown or Red ale? Dunkel?

What about a Mild? Before i get ridiculed, i'm just thinking that it would lighten the grain/mash requirement significantly, and supposedly there's a few out there that really love their Milds.

Is it worth trying to ascertain if there's a general preference for a more hoppy or malty brew to try and steer the selection?


----------



## Grainer (9/3/14)

MAltwas decided


----------



## technobabble66 (9/3/14)

Forgot - stand corrected.

So what are the basic Malty options?
Stout,
Porter,
Brown,
Dunkelweizen (Munich) & Weizenbock,
Old,
Amber,
Red,
Scotch,
ESB,
Mild,
Lager (Vienna, Oktoberfest, Altbier, Dark, Bock, Doppelbock).

Does that cover all reasonable options to consider for the Big Brew-Up?


----------



## Grainer (9/3/14)

Id go an imperial stout


----------



## manticle (9/3/14)

Add 100 more kg of base malt then.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/3/14)

If it'd be too hard to do a stout (or other malty beer), then a porter, maybe a stout (or other malty beer) and partigyle a mild? Don't know whether it's too complex to arrange but could even organise more people n on the brew with cubes, those who prefer milds can get cubes of that etc


----------



## stakka82 (9/3/14)

I've obviously missed the parent thread, but wtf are u guys mashing 100kgs in? And what on earth is the kettle?


----------



## manticle (9/3/14)

If any of you guys have made beer at a case swap before, realise that everything that can go wrong will and everything takes three times as long as it should.

That said, go for broke with an imperial partigyle decocted step mash. Been done before, should be done again. The world is an oyster stout.


----------



## Yob (10/3/14)

Grainer said:


> Id go an imperial stout


Serious trouble awaits that road, we don't have a known system...

I really do suggest something below 1060... Especially given current output requirements


----------



## Yob (10/3/14)

stakka82 said:


> I've obviously missed the parent thread, but wtf are u guys mashing 100kgs in? And what on earth is the kettle?


We will be putting together a couple of systems, one of the fellas has a 600lt kettle. Still a bit of logistical head scratching to be done but I'm sure it'll come together, usually does


----------



## breakbeer (10/3/14)

Might need a few grain mills on the day too. More than happy to bring my drill powered one


----------



## Yob (10/3/14)

Hell yeah we will , might even be worth milling the night before. Getting equipment all sorted the weekend prior possibly as well.


----------



## Mardoo (10/3/14)

Yob said:


> Hell yeah we will , might even be worth milling the night before. Getting equipment all sorted the weekend prior possibly as well.


Now that equipment thing is a fine idea...but what if idzy needs his kettle for a 500 litre batch the week before?


----------



## MartinOC (10/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> Now that equipment thing is a fine idea...but what if idzy needs his kettle for a 500 litre batch the week before?


Don't mention the war......


----------



## idzy (10/3/14)

I don't get it.


----------



## Yob (10/3/14)

Trying to get a picture in my head of the system, 

Idzys kettle is ample, he also has a 200l esky MT, combined with my MT we could almost achieve volume but that'd be running at Max so not ideal, so we could probably do with 3 MT's ??

I think if we have the 200l HLT + mine we should be right for strike / sparge


----------



## Mardoo (10/3/14)

Yob said:


> Trying to get a picture in my head of the system,
> 
> Idzys kettle is ample, he also has a 200l esky MT, combined with my MT we could almost achieve volume but that'd be running at Max so not ideal, so we could probably do with 3 MT's ??
> 
> I think if we have the 200l HLT + mine we should be right for strike / sparge


Wow. I'm learning.


----------



## Yob (12/3/14)

Systems

Yob - 100 litre output system (120l Kettle)

RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun + whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.

Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun + Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF

@ WF and RB - If we use both these 200l vessels as HLT's and we can pump from them to the MT's it looks like we are pretty well sorted... it looks to me like we could even manage to get about about 400l output if we tried a little harder..

 :lol: :blink:


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/14)

May be a stupid question but who's bringing the pumps?


----------



## MartinOC (12/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> May be a stupid question but who's bringing the pumps?


I can supply a moveable "plug 'n' play" March pump (Cam-lock fittings) & might be able to commandeer a mate's portable dual-pump trolley (1 x March pump, 1 x Industrial monster thing that doesn't belong in a homebrewery, but **** does it move liquid quickly!!).


----------



## Camo6 (12/3/14)

MartinOC said:


> ...but **** does it move liquid quickly!!).


Well, we know who's bringing the potty mouth on the day.


----------



## Yob (12/3/14)

I have an 809 that should be good to go, spare pumps won't go astray though, not sure if the other systems are set up for cam locks?


----------



## MartinOC (12/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> Well, we know who's bringing the potty mouth on the day.


Oh, come on!! At least I didn't say "poo" or "wee-wees"!!! 



Yob said:


> I have an 809 that should be good to go, spare pumps won't go astray though, not sure if the other systems are set up for cam locks?


Cam-locks aren't a problem. Easily changed-out for snap-on's if required (I have both). All subject to cooperation between brewers on the day (hopefully beforehand!!!).

Edit: BTW, is there any consensus on a recipe/plan before we start talking about system requirements? 'Just thinking cart/horse stuff...?


----------



## Yob (12/3/14)

Thought we settled on the stout? Open to ideas, whatever it is we need ~350 liters of it so system I think is almost more important than the recipe.  

Open to suggestions for other recipes and happy to go with the flow... Still plenty of time though.


----------



## Yob (16/3/14)

So I thought I'd pull a brew session yesterday, ~18kg grist, not quite sure how I settled on 90L batch size but there you go.. I ended up with 3 chockas cubes and one at about 18l (fermenting it today ala Manticle in the cube) and given that the 3 full cubes are my somewhat bulbous stretched ones I think we can assume 5 cubes from my system, (if we are using that 600l monster kettle were only talking my MT anyway) So in the end I ended up with 90ish L of 1056 wort so if we are aiming for something in the order of 1050 we are going to get home pretty well... I was surprised that my eff didnt drop at all for the brew, it's the largest grist Ive put throught the system.. apart from the swap at breakbeer's gaff last year.

Thats from a 75L MT + idzy's 200l we should come pretty close to what we need, of course, the eff from idzy's MT is the great unknown here... good to get a handle on that prior to committing for the swap day... as we all know, it's the dotting I's and crossing T's that make a significant reduction in the amount of Manticle's arm hair that makes it into the brew :lol:

I dont care what the final recipe is... but there will be no oats going into my MT  the thing worked like a dream yesterday.. given the size of the grist I changed to a double batch sparge from my usual fly sparge too and think I saved some time there so feeling pretty good about the capability of the on site system.

h34r:


----------



## Yob (2/4/14)

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system 
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*


----------



## idzy (2/4/14)

Um...wow


----------



## idzy (2/4/14)

What size brew do you think I will need to put though my system to satisfy curiosity?


----------



## technobabble66 (2/4/14)

Easy. We got 900-1100L covered. Simples
Maybe we can do a bigger batch!


----------



## Yob (2/4/14)

idzy said:


> What size brew do you think I will need to put though my system to satisfy curiosity?


Mostly full I'd assume, we may end up with 3 MT's though so that'd reduce the need to fill it all the way.. Mine too


----------



## idzy (2/4/14)

Sorry, I meant as a trial run as a test of efficiency, etc.

EDIT: Or are you expecting me to no chill 13 cubes of Pale Ale and ferment them for myself over the course of the year


----------



## New_guy (2/4/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Easy. We got 900-1100L covered. Simples
> Maybe we can do a bigger batch!


Can't wait to see this in motion!

1100 liters - that would take me two years to make that if a did a brew once a fortnight!!


----------



## Yob (4/4/14)

idzy said:


> Sorry, I meant as a trial run as a test of efficiency, etc.


You'll need to test the rig anyway yeah? I wouldn't do less than a quad to test, that'll give some rough numbers, losses etc 

Let me know when that manifold is done and I'll pop over for a gander.

Ed: the more I think about it the more I like the 3 MT idea...


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

Yob said:


> Rather than it getting bogged down in the main discussion thread, lets discuss recipe and equipment here. Having a look through the recipe DB Ive found this, I had a rough play this morning with upscaling the recipe as follows.
> 
> Original Recipe
> 
> ...



So are we happy with the above recipe? Its time to start locking stuff in.

I will need to order stuff like the Base malt etc soon so we can ensure no surprises.

I'll be taking the Friday off to go collect the Base. Might be worth refreshing names on ingredients, I admit to not trawling through the thread to work it all out -_-

ED: Anybody who knows me well enough.. I wont be able to stick to this recipe anyway and will invariably change a few things but it's a good start point :lol:


----------



## MartinOC (31/5/14)

Just had a look back through the thread....

upscaled recipe for 300l output


5.00 kg Pale Malt (80kg)
0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) - Grainer?
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Technobabble
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) - Grainer?
15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)
25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)

Total Grain Weight: 100 odd kg

Edit: Tidied-up formatting.


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

idzy said:


> What size brew do you think I will need to put though my system to satisfy curiosity?


Have you put something through this system Idzy? I'd like to get a handle on the losses of MT and kettle etc to rework the recipe and the MT volumes pretty soon.


----------



## idzy (2/6/14)

Yob said:


> Have you put something through this system Idzy? I'd like to get a handle on the losses of MT and kettle etc to rework the recipe and the MT volumes pretty soon.


Yob, the plan is to do a 200 litre batch. This will most likely occur towards the end of June. The frame build is currently under way and coming along nicely, but due to long weekend, etc. I have 24 metres of 40mm x 2.5m SHS that is not going to go to waste, but 2 months out from the swap I am not yet completed. It won't be finished until mid-June.

I think there is a certain element of expectations management we need here. This system will not be a tried and true system, as it is being built for the purposes of the swap. I will do my best, but obviously can't be offering guarantees and promises.

If we base our assumptions on worst case scenarios, then we can only be overjoyed with the results.

Some proof that it is happening, not much but something. A couple of shots from the weekend.

20 litre cube and setting out the design for the 600 litre kettle:




Welded finishing on the base, ready for primer and casters:



EDIT: Based on the grain bill needing about 4 or 5 bags worth of malt, is it worth trying to organise another Bulk Buy for delivery mid-July?


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

I'll sort the base grain mate, I think I can source it cheap enough. If a BB happens about the same time I'll consider it but I don't think we can get it any cheaper.


----------



## MartinOC (2/6/14)

Holy Shit Adam!! When you've got the 20L cube next to that monster boiler, it really brings home just how EPIC this brew is likely to be.

'Hope there's enough gas available to keep it boiling!!


----------



## Camo6 (2/6/14)

Wait a minute. You mean that's not a 5l cube? Ye gads, what a kettle!


----------



## MartinOC (2/6/14)

I'm just hoping it's not going to sit on that burner in the photo when it's full. It has the air of 617 Sqn about it if anything fails...


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

output is 340l :lol:

*Swap Recipe* (Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 39.4 (EBC): 77.5
Bitterness (IBU): 33.8 (Average)

83.33% Pale Ale Malt
4.17% Amber Malt
4.17% Carafa I malt
4.17% Chocolate
4.17% Roasted Barley

0.3 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Tripple mash tun weird arse step mash thingamy :huh:

Suggestions? Have I missed anything?


----------



## JB (2/6/14)

What type of / amount of yeasties for this beastie?


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

Anything English, I might culture up a dozen or so tubes if I get time


----------



## idzy (2/6/14)

MartinOC said:


> Holy Shit Adam!! When you've got the 20L cube next to that monster boiler, it really brings home just how EPIC this brew is likely to be.
> 
> 'Hope there's enough gas available to keep it boiling!!





MartinOC said:


> I'm just hoping it's not going to sit on that burner in the photo when it's full. It has the air of 617 Sqn about it if anything fails...


You are right Martin, it is freaking huge. I have made the frame so that the burner can be adjusted all the way in height to the point of touching the bottom of the kettle. Can only fine tune once the kettle is stable on the frame


----------



## Grainer (2/6/14)

I have flaked but used all the roasted


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/6/14)

How does this work for sharing costs so some of you guys are out of pocket and we will chip in fairly?

I don't mill my own grain so don't have anything on had to contribute.

It would be easiest for me to throw some cash into a kitty (not the airlock type) if that is the done thing.


----------



## Yob (3/6/14)

There will be a 'pot' on the day, similar for the food, haven't worked out logistics on that yet, still don't know total cost etc.


----------



## Damn (3/6/14)

Let me know how I can help please. I'll be heading to Core Brewing Concepts, Keg King or G&G in the next 4 weeks. Otherwise I'll just tip into the pot.


----------



## Mardoo (3/6/14)

Hey Yob it occurs to me that we could get 4 sacks of that local Schooner in the buy Andrew has going. Price seems right, but yours might be better. It'd put that buy over the line too.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/6/14)

I'm still good for the 4kg Amber Malt. So I can stay penciled in for that one. Also got just under 4kg of JW Vienna that isnt going to be used anytime soon if you want that as part of the base, shouldnt make too much of a difference in this beer. On offer if you fellas want it included.

upscaled recipe for 300l output


5.00 kg Pale Malt (80kg)
0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) - Grainer?
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) -
15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)
25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)

Total Grain Weight: 100 odd kg


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/6/14)

Cool, I'll chuck into the pot also. Will be able to contribute by bringing along a keg of something :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Hey Yob it occurs to me that we could get 4 sacks of that local Schooner in the buy Andrew has going. Price seems right, but yours might be better. It'd put that buy over the line too.


Dunno mate, has anyone tried the malt? Im hesitant to commit this brew to un tested malts if you know what I mean?


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

upscaled recipe for 340l output


5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) - Grainer?
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Victory Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew - *Why the hell not*
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) -
15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)
25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)
Fuggles - XXX - Yob -* Probably*
EKG - XXX - Yob - *Probably*


----------



## technobabble66 (4/6/14)

Hey midnight, how keen are you to get rid of your 4kg of Amber? I've got 7kgs and only need 1-2, so I'd b happy to provide all 4kg, or at least lessen my stock by 2kg if you wanna go halves. How's that sound?

Fwiw, I've also got a spare kilo or 2 of: midnight wheat, caraaroma, carabohemian, melanoiden, and each of pale/med/dark crystals. If they can be squeezed into a slightly modified version, let me know and I'll bring them along too.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/6/14)

*How much EKG do we need?*

I have 400g of EKG that I grabbed when the "free" hops from Temple were doing the rounds.

I will never use them all myself - so I can provide them

I also have 145g of EKG plugs.

Also grabbed in the free hop frenzy ( I am ashamed to say I may have been a bit like a seagull on hot chips that night) that may be useful if you want them

180g First Gold (8%AA)
200g Challenger (8%AA)
150g Bramling Cross (6%AA)
130g Splatz (3.5%AA)


----------



## breakbeer (4/6/14)

Hey Midnight Brew, I can chuck in some Victory too so if you wanna split that I'm happy to contribute


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

Won't know about the hops till we nail down the recipe but probably a half kilo of ekg and same for Fuggles at a rough guess


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/6/14)

upscaled recipe for 340l output

5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) - Grainer?
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Techno - *CONFIRMED 2kg each*
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (3.77kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED - **Why the hell not* (part of base)
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) -
15.00 g Green Bullet (240g)
25.00 g Green Bullet (400g)
Fuggles - XXX - Yob -* Probably*
EKG - XXX - Yob - *Probably*

Updated was Vienna not victory and it needs to go I have no plans for it. And splitting Amber with Techno.

Likewise with the seagull on chips, got plenty of Northdown, Challenger, Brambling Cross and First Gold. All in amounts of around 400g+ all about 2.5 years in cool room then around 6 months vac sealed in my freezer.

Rough estimates on AA %'s are
Brambling Cross 3.35 (probably not really ideal for this recipe)
Challenger 6.03
First Gold 6.73 (Good sub perhaps for EKG)
Northdown 5.54 (Bittering charge?)

What do you think Yob?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/6/14)

I can grab the 4kg of carafa next time I pick up some grains from G&G (probably in a couple of weeks).

We are after carafa II, right?


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Hey there,

If it's Victory y'all were after I can supply the 4 kg Victory. I have a crapload.


Midnight Brew said:


> upscaled recipe for 340l output
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
> 0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) - Grainer?
> ...


----------



## Yob (13/6/14)

So I was thinking about this today.. the thought strikes me that we should probably be cube hopping these...

with so many cubes to do, the profile is going to be significantly different from first to last cube. This'll also mean we can lose less to the kettle etc..

watcha think?


----------



## breakbeer (13/6/14)

Yep, agreed

Hopped cubes for sure


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/6/14)

I'm just take home a happy to be guided by the experts....

I will leave decisions like this in Yobs culpable hands


----------



## Mardoo (14/6/14)

Knowing SFA about cube hopping, other than liking Yob's beers, I too have been wondering whether we should cube hop. Hell, we could all even use whatever hops we wanted and then have a tasting day down the line.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/6/14)

No hard sell for me on cube hops. Still put the above hops on offer, even if we end up hopping different.


----------



## Yob (15/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Knowing SFA about cube hopping, other than liking Yob's beers, I too have been wondering whether we should cube hop. Hell, we could all even use whatever hops we wanted and then have a tasting day down the line.


That's not a bad idea at all, we could end up with some vastly different beers depending on people's tastes.. 

Interesting


----------



## MartinOC (15/6/14)

So....BYO cube hops?


----------



## Yob (15/6/14)

Sounds like the road we are heading down..


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/14)

Yep
BYO cube hops, fo sure. 
I can bring almost a kilo of the slightly old hops from Temple if they're any use to anyone. Select & Horizon, I think. 
Are we using any kettle hops or all in the cube?
If we're cube hopping the lot, is a stout the best choice?


----------



## Yob (15/6/14)

Hmm, possibly not, happy to go with the flow, we 'could' end up with 17 different beers (or whatever ridiculous number of cubes we have)

Vote it out


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/14)

Maybe we should wait until July 18 to change the recipe?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/6/14)

Silly delayed double posting. 

But anywho, happy to go w the flow. Probably cube hop the shite out of da stout.


----------



## Yob (19/6/14)

Yob said:


> Systems
> 
> Yob - 80 litre output system (120l Kettle)
> 
> ...


Pumps? I think we will need 2 other pumps, and long lengths of hose... I'll get 3m of silicone hose next trip to KK... but spare is good if you have it laying about

MartinOC, you said you had one we can use on the day?


----------



## idzy (19/6/14)

I will be bringing an 815 and can bring my 809 as a backup. I have 6 lengths of hose approx 1.5m each with camlock fittings on them. Did we decide on the fittings of choice or just a bit of a mix?


----------



## Yob (19/6/14)

I imagine yours is setup to your MT? I'd think the same thing for RB so as long as we have matching sets it shouldn't be an issue, my system is setup for barb connections.. It's likely that all 3 systems will be different


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (19/6/14)

Yep. I have a pump that can pump from my kettle(HLT) to my mash tun.


----------



## Yob (19/6/14)

What connections to the MT mate? Shouldn't be a problem but we'll need to pump to both MT's


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (19/6/14)

mine are the quick release style.
Like the ones from keg king


----------



## MartinOC (19/6/14)

Sorry for the delayed response guys. I'm making multiple trips up to Kinglake each day. 'Just sat down with my 1st beer of the day.

Yep, I've got:

My own March 809 with male camlocks.

I've been promised access to a borrowed extra 809 (no idea of fittings - TBA) & a MONSTER Mono pump that would push a golf ball through a garden hose. 

I've also got 2 spare sets of QD's (ie. 1 Male + 1Female is a set) if RB wants to use them.

It's likely that my own rig is about to be dismantled for the move to Kinglake, so it won't be used for awhile (JUST as I got it set-up & running!! :angry: ) & can offer 2 x 4-ring burners, gas bottles, extra camlock fittings (females), silicone hose lengths etc....etc.....

If anyone wants any of the above (or even THINKS it might be useful), say so now before I pack it & I'll keep them aside.


----------



## Yob (19/6/14)

Pumps and qd's I rekon should sort it out mate, looks like we'll have more pumps than we need which is a good thing 

Maybe the hose too


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

SOOOOOO...Recipe? The Stout sounds the bomb and I don't see why cube hopping would be an issue? But then I know nothing about cube hopping, so my opinion falls in line with most articles in The Herald Sun. Any reason NOT to go with the Stout, other than Martin's awesome sounding Porter recipe? Totally game for a drinkable stout, as opposed to the RIS I'm going to brew that needs a long sleep.


----------



## Yob (22/6/14)

I'm happy to continue with the stout also, I'll punch some numbers in to work out what the cube additions will be like..


----------



## Grainer (26/6/14)

Just have to check quantities.. may have the Carafa???? and the flaked barley 

Grainer


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
0.30 kg Barley (4.8kg) ??? ------------------- ??? :blink:
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Techno - *CONFIRMED 2kg each*
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (3.77kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED - *
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) 

Fuggles - XXX - Yob -* Probably*
EKG - XXX - Yob - *Probably*

Just want to get the discussion going about the recipe again, Ive highlighted outstanding malts with no confirmed name on them..

I will do the numbers over the weekend to see what each cube addition (of the hops I have) will be like... with a big thumb in the air I'd say about 40g each of Fuggles and EKG for those going with the traditional.. Well bitter it to about 15IBU in the boil and aim for the rest in the cube. (rough thinking)


----------



## MartinOC (27/6/14)

5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Techno - *CONFIRMED 2kg each*
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (3.77kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED - *
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) 

Fuggles - XXX - Yob -* Probably*
EKG - XXX - Yob - *Probably*

Yep, I'm confirmed for the 4Kg of Chocolate. Happy to provide some RB if anyone wants to split it up a bit?


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

Are you coming on the Friday Martin?

For the contributors of the grain bill, please keep in mind that the idea is to mill on the Friday night so we can fire up early on the sat to mash in by about 10am (ish)


----------



## MartinOC (27/6/14)

Yep, I can be there on the Friday.

Grain, tent, soup, firewood, brazier (if you want it?), beer, more beer, change(s) of clothes, personal drinking vessel & chastity belt +3 against Cocko.

Oh, & beer too :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

Talked about the drum tonight with the FIL, should be ok on that front mate


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/6/14)

Only three chastity belts against cocko? Will that be sufficient?

I've only heard the rumours not met the legend


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

Ive got a little bit of WY1318 I can spin up and do some tubes of if anyone is keen also, Ive got 8 of the 002 done, might do a half dozen of the 1318's


----------



## MartinOC (27/6/14)

Sorry, I must be a geek. It's a reference from Dungeons & Dragons (fantasy role-playing game from the 70's/80's). Any implement could be +1/+2 etc. against undead/orcs/dragons/wizards etc..etc...

My singular Chastity belt is +3 against Cocko's. Mind you, I'm now beginning to wonder whether that will actually be enough.....?? :unsure:

Oh, the rumours.....the RUMOURS!!!! They are indeed legendary..


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/6/14)

Id love some 002 Yob. I can do some tubes of 3068 if anyone is keen.


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

I'll swap one for sure


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/6/14)

What hops would be recommended for the cube hopping? Williamette? Ive got a lot of flowers I'd be happy to share around from my vac seal in freezer. Also have Spalt but dont think that would work in a stout??


----------



## Yob (30/6/14)

EKG and Fuggles is more of the traditional mix I guess, but to a degree, I guess you _could_ go Target or Willamette.. Vanguard if you wanted an American Stout..

At the end of the day, the bittering will be more important to get right in a stout as the flavour and aroma is often a bit lost in the Malts (depending)

I guess it depends on which way you want to drive it


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (30/6/14)

I have the Carafa II

5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Techno - *CONFIRMED 2kg each*
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (3.77kg) - Midnight Brew - *CONFIRMED - *
0.25 kg Carafa (4kg) - RelaxedBrewer - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (4kg) - MartinOC - *CONFIRMED*
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (4kg) 

Fuggles - XXX - Yob -* Probably*
EKG - XXX - Yob - *Probably*


----------



## Mardoo (30/6/14)

Bought my hops today. One of the experimental hops sounded good for a stout:

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/product_p/hopsadha527.htm


----------



## SmallFry (30/6/14)

MartinOC said:


> Sorry, I must be a geek. It's a reference from Dungeons & Dragons (fantasy role-playing game from the 70's/80's). Any implement could be +1/+2 etc. against undead/orcs/dragons/wizards etc..etc...
> 
> My singular Chastity belt is +3 against Cocko's. Mind you, I'm now beginning to wonder whether that will actually be enough.....?? :unsure:
> 
> Oh, the rumours.....the RUMOURS!!!! They are indeed legendary..


Yes, indeed, you are a geek. Some of us _do_ remember D&D, we just choose not to admit it on an open, public forum.

Personally, I think Cocko doesn't actually exist, and is just one of Yob's alter-ego's. I mean, you've never actually seen the two of them in the same room, have you?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/6/14)

SmallFry said:


> Personally, I think Cocko doesn't actually exist, and is just one of Yob's alter-ego's. I mean, you've never actually seen the two of them in the same room, have you?


Just because you cant see a god doesn't mean he doesn't exist


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/14)

You can't see a fart either...


----------



## SmallFry (30/6/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just because you cant see a god doesn't mean he doesn't exist


Comparing Cocko to a god?

Repor... oh, never mind.


----------



## MartinOC (30/6/14)

Just you wait! When Cocko enters the building, there will be an ethereal glow, a feeling of wellbeing & your nether-regions will begin to tingle... (or maybe that's just the kit beer he's planning on bringing along?).

I'd guess a lot depends on whether he's pregnant already.....


----------



## Mardoo (30/6/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just because you cant see a god doesn't mean he doesn't exist


you have clearly been touched by his noodly appendage


----------



## idzy (2/7/14)

Apologies about my absence, have been extremely busy and haven't had a heap of progress. 

However managed to do a test boil last night, after quite a few set backs, which I won't go into. Am hoping to have everything ready to go for a test brew this weekend. I haven't done any proper measurements as such, but it filled about 8 cubes, so I am tipping about 200 litre boil.

I borrowed a burner (thanks Cam) to do a comparison against the burner that I purchased. The burner that I have is a replica of the Blichmann TopTier burner from Keg King. I used a IR gun to do some temperature tests and the Rambo was indeed hotter 440c vs. 490c, however what made me decide to use the Blichmann replica was the total burner flame area, in rough number is was a difference of about 78.54cm^2 (Rambo) vs. 314.16cm^2 (Blichmann). Because of this, my guess was that having 400% of the flame area burner 50c cooler would be better, so that's what I did.

The ramp time was still quite slow, although was from about 20c cold water. I think this was partly to do with adjusting the burner height and flame. I think the boil took about 2-3 hours. I think I used about 1/3 a tank of LPG.

My reflections are that this is going to probably need more heat, so I will modify to suit a dual burner system. The system is obviously substantially larger than many we know about and hasn't got the runs on the board that our main systems do, however I am hoping it will still make beer and make for a really fun day and set a AHB brew day record.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/7/14)

Might be difficult for such a large kettle, but my partial rocket stove heat shroud on my keggle made from a few pop rivets, bolts and aluminium flashing inproved my ramp times significantly by forcing the hot exhaust gases along and up the sides. I used the thin 0.3mm stuff from bunnings. Just an idea might be easier to try that before your trial brew if modifying fot two burners will be a pain?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/7/14)

Here is a pic of my shroud so you know what I'm on about.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (2/7/14)

Great work Idzy.

Brewing a batch of this size is going to take a long time. There is no way around it.
I know sparging my mash tun takes at least an hour. If we start the boil during the run off from the mash tuns we can minimise the wasted time bringing the kettle up to a boil.

I also have an over the side 2400W electric element that we can use to add a little extra heat to the kettle if needed.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/7/14)

Wow idzy, looks fantastic!! Needs to be a bit shinier, tho B)
The shroud or some sort of collar seems to be the way to go for focusing heat from the burner, if that can be added to the already impressive build. 
+1 to RB, I was wondering if a few over-the-top heating elements might speed it up... Or whether the heat coming from the burners might melt their cords. 

Query on ingredients: I have a few spare kilos of midnight Wheat. Is it worth considering subbing the roasted barley with midnight wheat?
Or do smart people not experiment with the recipe of a 300+ L brew?


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/14)

Well done Idzy! Great work mate.


----------



## Yob (2/7/14)

good timing mate, I was getting a bit nervous about this build and we hadn't heard from you for a while, i was hoping you weren't stuck under it somewhere 

so your 200L was a third of that kettle? 

As mentioned above, we can start the flame as we run off and there is little reason why we couldn't be near boil by the time we get to volume, that said it will take a while and more than a few hands to coordinate the sparge of 3 MT's..

anyway, that'll play out on the day one way or another :lol:

Will it be a swap day brew record? I dont know of a bigger one having been done but there well may have been before my time I guess???


----------



## idzy (3/7/14)

Yob said:


> so your 200L was a third of that kettle?


I boiled slightly over the third crease and it was about 200 litres, so yeah roughly speaking.


----------



## Yob (3/7/14)

Bangin man... 

Sweet!


----------



## Cocko (3/7/14)

Here I am thinking, I might have a flick through this thread as I will be there on the day... and BANG! I am an invisible fart or something....

Warnings against my chastity breaking abilities, which were all a part of the 'fight club' clause, come on, did you all miss the memos? First rule of Coc.... oh, forget it.

BTW, looks and sounds good, lads... not that I am involved in the brew but will stand around with a beer and question every step! LOL!


Anyway, I have reported this entire thread, and every poster, on the premise of defamatory attitudes and comments.... I am pretty sensitive like that.

WOOT! 9 more sleeps. [Unless you are an ice head, then possibly 2]

Bring it!

You are legend Yob!!


----------



## SmallFry (3/7/14)

Cocko said:


> WOOT! 9 more sleeps. [Unless you are an ice head, then possibly 2]


DAFUQ?

It is July 19th we are talking about? Right?

By my reckoning, that's 16 normal sleeps, 4 ice-head sleeps, or 32 toddler sleeps.

Please re-inform me if I am mathematically calendar-deficient.


----------



## Yob (4/7/14)

Yup, cocko's on crack again...


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/14)

Damn Europeans must have corrupted him.


----------



## Yob (4/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Damn Europeans must have corrupted fiddled with him again.


----------



## pedleyr (4/7/14)

If it took 3 hours to boil 200l from (say) 20 degrees, that's around 22mj per hour of net energy going in (which includes environmental losses). 

If you want to get 300l to the boil from say 65 degrees, you need to put in about 44mj. So with the same amount of energy input you're looking at 2 hours to get it boiling.

That's not that bad really, and if it took idzy only 2 hours instead of 3 on his test boil, you're looking at an hour and 20 to boil. 

These are very rough numbers done on the train by a non-science person, so obviously don't put your house on them!


----------



## Cocko (4/7/14)

Dang!

Thought it was the 12th.... 

I dont know how long I can hold off drinking this keg I brewed for it.

Ahh well, 19th it is.


----------



## Yob (4/7/14)

kit beers only get better with time :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (4/7/14)

Cocko said:


> Dang!
> 
> Thought it was the 12th....
> 
> ...


You better hold off as my keg must be 3/4s gone by now. I tried my best but these things happen. Plus I dropped the box of bottles which had the leftovers of that brew and smashed half of them.


----------



## Cocko (4/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> You better hold off as my keg must be 3/4s gone by now. I tried my best but these things happen. Plus I dropped the box of bottles which had the leftovers of that brew and smashed half of them.



So you drank 3 quarters of a keg and dropped a box of bottles? You farken drunktard. Reported.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/7/14)

Cocko said:


> So you drank 3 quarters of a keg and dropped a box of bottles? You farken drunktard. Reported.


If he could still pick up the bottles after 3/4 keg he's doing well


----------



## Camo6 (4/7/14)

Thanks for your support Paul. As for you Cocko, one of those bottles was for you. All good though I swept up what I could into a big bowl. :-0 Nom nom nom!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> Just you wait! When Cocko enters the building, there will be an* ethereal glow*, a feeling of wellbeing & your nether-regions will begin to tingle... (or maybe that's just the kit beer he's planning on bringing along?).
> 
> I'd guess a lot depends on whether he's pregnant already.....


I admit ....I am a bit slow picking up on the comment, but....


Cocko has a glowing urethra?????


----------



## Cocko (4/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Cocko has a glowing urethra?????



I don't know how he knows that.... but tis true, I accidentally 'helmet shelved' a glow stick when I was high on acid at a rave in my youth....

Ever since, glowing urethra.

Please don't tell anyone else.


----------



## Camo6 (4/7/14)

Kryall Castle, 1995? Was that you?

Damn. I stared at that lightshow for hours. You mean that was pyrotechnic porkspinning?!
(Violent retching)


----------



## Cocko (4/7/14)

Damn I told GP not to tell anyone....

Yes Cam, that was me - Now you need to wash your eyes with vinegar!

lol


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/14)

Good idea Camo6. Let's move the swap to Kryall Castle.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/7/14)

Cocko said:


> I don't know how he knows that.... but tis true, I accidentally 'helmet shelved' a glow stick when I was high on acid at a rave in my youth....
> 
> Ever since, glowing urethra.
> 
> Please don't tell anyone else.


You're a sick man......

Getting back on topic.......about the recipe.

Is it a final decision we are all individually cube hopping?

I am a cube hopping virgin....so how doe we work out the amount of hops to use? and whats the ideal IBU range we are looking for.

I have some 375g EKG,150g Bramling Cross, and 200g Challenger that would probably suit.

I got these from the Temple Hops give away.... so I am happy to bring them along to other to help themselves to as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## Yob (4/7/14)

I think so Paul, we may need to keep an eye on the wort temperature as we are running off and I wouldnt be surprised if we need to heat up and whirlpool again at the half way mark (or there abouts)

I think we'll probably get a stout of about 1050 so 40 IBU should sort it out pretty well... if peeps want to bring piles of hops along, Im cool with that, everybody can sort out their own addition and vac seal the leftovers.


----------



## Yob (6/7/14)

anyone got an idea on Salt quantities for this brew?

I'd assume some Cal Chloride but without me spending time researching, I dunno how much we should be adding.. a p/l ratio would be nice as we can make up 3 different jars for the different MT's

Need to do some serious calcs this week,

Idzy, when you ran that trial the other day on the kettle, did you work out what the evap rate was? also the losses to the kettle? Knowing our losses (as close as possible) will help hit targets.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## idzy (11/7/14)

Yob said:


> Idzy, when you ran that trial the other day on the kettle, did you work out what the evap rate was? also the losses to the kettle? Knowing our losses (as close as possible) will help hit targets.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Didn't boil for long enough. Will check this out.

Okay Trial Recipe for Saturday

*The Big Drop*
200 litres
1.057 SG

30kg Pale
10kg Munich
10kg Wheat
3kg Carabohemian
50g MgSO4
5 x Whirlfloc

66c for 75 mins
76c Sparge

Let me know if you have any concerns.

Idzy


----------



## Damn (11/7/14)

I'm planning a trip down to Core Brewing Concepts and can swing past Keg King next Friday. If we need any bits/grain/adjuncts let me know.


----------



## MartinOC (11/7/14)

Damn said:


> I'm planning a trip down to Core Brewing Concepts and can swing past Keg King next Friday. If we need any bits/grain/adjuncts let me know.


Not wishing to hijack the recipe, but according to the last-known commitment to grains (see below), there was/is still a requirement for 4Kg of Roast Barley that you could take care-of if you choose. I offered to split the RB requirement earlier, but there were no takers.



RelaxedBrewer said:


> I have the Carafa II
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt (75kg) - Yob - *CONFIRMED*
> 0.25 kg Amber Malt (4kg) - Midnight Brew/Techno - *CONFIRMED 2kg each*
> ...


----------



## Damn (11/7/14)

Consider it done....I'll confirm on Wed evening as I may go there as early as thurs arvo. I'll drop it off with the cockatoo boys or get them to swing past on there way in on Sat Morn. Fark I luv this chit its like were building a bomb or invading the krauts....no offense intended. (LoL you can tell when I get on the turps)


----------



## MartinOC (11/7/14)

Excellent! Bear in mind that it needs to be crushed, &/or delivered to Yob & ready to go by Friday night, or latest 10am Saturday morning for the mash-in.

No pressure, it's just what needs to happen to fulfil the plan for this MONSTER brew!! :beerbang:

Don't worry about the Krauts - I'm going to watch the World Cup Final match with a house-full off Krauts this weekend. They put-on good beers for the event, even 'though they can be insufferable in defeat :unsure:


----------



## Damn (12/7/14)

It will be there crushed by 10am......on the Sat
I await other requests


----------



## Yob (12/7/14)

idzy said:


> Didn't boil for long enough. Will check this out.
> 
> Okay Trial Recipe for Saturday


Still going? 

How were those losses idzy? kettle and MT?


----------



## Yob (14/7/14)

For those contributing ingredients.

_*10am is an extreme outside time*_,

ideally, it'd be 8am more realistically 9am.. Id really_ like_ to get all the ingredients on site and milled into the MT's on the friday night so all we would have to do on the Sat. morning is heat strike water and mash in...

Ive a burning desire to get this done and dusted before dark. That really means having the vast majority of the setup and milling work done Friday Night.

If the spec grains cant be on site early, can they be cold steeped the friday night and the runnings bought in time for transfer to the kettle? (as an alternative option)

If there is any problems with ingredients for this scenario, let us know so we can sort it in the mean time.

Im picking up a few things on Friday like the Base Malt and extra silicone hose etc so we can sort it if we know.

Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/7/14)

Would it help for me to bring along my over-the-side element so you can speeding up the heating/ramping process if needed?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/7/14)

How long is the planned mash for? 90mins or longer? Ive got a party for friends kids 1st bday until 2pm ish so guessing ill miss most of the brew stuff I wanted to see ie. Running off and sparging :-(


----------



## Yob (14/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Would it help for me to bring along my over-the-side element so you can speeding up the heating/ramping process if needed?


We have one on site, I think martin is briging another but I dont think well need them mate, the idea is to have the 3 MT's at different temps, itll all work out, besides, I dont think Ive enough juice out there for that many elements.



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> How long is the planned mash for? 90mins or longer? Ive got a party for friends kids 1st bday until 2pm ish so guessing ill miss most of the brew stuff I wanted to see ie. Running off and sparging :-(


60-75ish I guess, itll depend on a few factors but yeah, would hope to be in the kettle boiling by 2.


----------



## MartinOC (14/7/14)

I don't have an over-the-side element, but can bring-along an extra 50 or 80 Litre boiler to get strike/sparge water heated if that's required? I'm bringing a 4-ring burner to keep my soup hot on the day, so it can easily be re-tasked for the brew & no electricity required.


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

Yob, I picked these babies up on the weekend. Any use to us?

Apparently, they haven't been run in years, so I'll clean/test them tomorrow to be sure.

The top one is a March. The bottom one is a Mono, "only" capable of 30L/min (I thought it would do more), but apparently will pump mash, so no potential problems with clogging.

Obviously, no fittings compatible with the usual stuff in a homebrewery, but possible to Jerry-rig for the day?

I'll be bringing my March with camlocks & some extra silicone hose anyway as requested (also QD's to match Relaxed Brewer's gear), but I figured these might be useful?


----------



## Yob (15/7/14)

err.. 30L/ a nim you say?

Might have to hook it up to cocko with a tennis ball in the middle and see who wins :lol:


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

Yep, ONLY 30l/min :unsure:

Waddya reckon? Bring 'em along (even if only for the Cocko-challenge  ), or ditch the idea?

I know a lot of this depends on RB's & Idzy's MLT's & your vision for how it's all likely to work.....


----------



## Yob (15/7/14)

Haven't heard from idzy, hope he didn't fall in the kettle on the weekend...

One spare pump should be enough with any luck mate, but if it's not a pita, why not?


----------



## Mardoo (15/7/14)

Just heard some folks on the Brewing Network talk about a monster brew day they were doing - 50 gallons/190 liters. Allowing for losses we're doing 95 gallons/360 liters


----------



## Yob (15/7/14)

20lt losses? I think we should potentially aim for higher volume, say 380 pre boil, Id rather end up with en extra cube than not enough to fill them all...

does that round out to an even 100 gallons?

:beerbang:


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

Bah! Tish & pish, I say! What do those silly Americans know about monster brew-days? Mere amateurs....

Geez, I hope someone's bringing a video camera for this....


----------



## Mardoo (15/7/14)

Yob, my thoughts exactly, except I was thinking post-boil. 

Martin, you sound old. Nary a person there WON'T have a video camera.


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

I've only got one extra year on you, dang whippersnapper!!


----------



## SmallFry (15/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> Geez, I hope someone's bringing a video camera for this....


It's like that old metaphysical question,

If a homebrewer falls over in a drunken stupor, and nobody has a video camera handy to upload it to Youtube, did it really happen?


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

In a Court of Law??

Only if Cocko witnesses it 1st-hand...y'know those rumours about High-Court Judges (exemplified in multiple Monty-Python skits....)?


----------



## Camo6 (15/7/14)

I'll be wearing the Go-Pro Martin but from the sound of it, it'll be too busy compiling a Youtube clip of Cocko's "Amazing shining left egg and fire-twirling urethra spectacular" all while wresting a tennis ball from the grips of an industrial super-sucker. Jesus Cocko you've got a lot to live up to. If you're not wearing a glitter-ball bodysuit I'll be sorely disappointed.

Jeesus, this will be an epic brew. I'll need to leave about fivish but are you all sorted for gas Yob? I've got a 9kg swap n go I can bring along to bolster supplies.


----------



## Yob (15/7/14)

I think we're cool, I've got a couple and I think another couple are being brought, if we need more than that we're in some serious shit anyway..


----------



## Camo6 (15/7/14)

No worries Yob. I've also got a small pile of cut cypress sitting in the backyard. Do you need extra firewood?


----------



## Mardoo (15/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> I've only got one extra year on you, dang whippersnapper!!


Just the ONE extra year...


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> No worries Yob. I've also got a small pile of cut cypress sitting in the backyard. Do you need extra firewood?


I'm bringing a trailer-load of wood for the event. Anything that doesn't get burned, I'll take back to Kinglake. Check out the last photo (& the others, if you want to weep about shedage....):

http://www.realestate.com.au/property-residential+land-vic-kinglake-200713419


----------



## jyo (15/7/14)

I know I have said this before, but please post pics! (Just not of Cocko's gleaming marble).


----------



## Cocko (15/7/14)

Personal note: Leave teeth at home.

U farks.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

I will get some happy snaps of jyo @ WA swap for the viewing and pleasure of all.
Dont thank me now.
Nev


----------



## SmallFry (15/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I will get some happy snaps of jyo @ WA swap for the viewing and pleasure of all.
> Dont thank me now.
> Nev


We already know what jyo looks like


----------



## Cocko (15/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> Jesus Cocko you've got a lot to live up to. If you're not wearing a glitter-ball bodysuit I'll be sorely disappointed.


Dont ask much do you carnt.... 

Ok.




SmallFry said:


> We already know what jyo looks like



I have some killer shots of jyo, seriously, but I wouldn't do that to mate. ALTHOUGH, they will be available on the day via my phone!

Sorry John, it is only fair that the world sees you in your biking kit!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Yob, my thoughts exactly, except I was thinking post-boil.
> 
> Martin, you sound old. Nary a person there WON'T have a video camera.


The man the says "nary" should not call anyone old....

Next you'll be saying, "...you soundeth old, Nary a person shallt haveth ye olde video camera"


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/14)

Forsooth, thou art indeed most Grumpy.


----------



## jyo (16/7/14)

Cocko said:


> Dont ask much do you carnt....
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...



Smallfry, I've hit the gym since that photo. I'm mega buff now!

Cocko- Are we talking the lycra shots?


----------



## Cocko (16/7/14)

jyo said:


> Cocko- Are we talking the lycra shots?



Pants up, bike helmet shot - don't make me post it mate, no one deserves that!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

Cocko said:


> Pants up, bike helmet shot - don't make me post it mate, no one deserves that!


How do you get these nuggets of gold ?


----------



## Cocko (16/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> How do you get these nuggets of gold ?



Text him when you know he is drunk.


----------



## jyo (16/7/14)

Cocko said:


> Pants up, bike helmet shot - don't make me post it mate, no one deserves that!


Now c'mon, don't do that! What's our safe word again???







Oh yeah, helmet.


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/14)

> I can bring-along an extra 50 or 80 Litre boiler to get strike/sparge water heated if that's required? I'm bringing a 4-ring burner to keep my soup hot on the day, so it can easily be re-tasked for the brew & no electricity required.


Yob, 'didn't get a yea/nay on this one? I'm going to Kinglake tomorrow & can grab the boiler(s)if you reckon it/they could be useful?


----------



## Yob (16/7/14)

Sorry mate, didn't see that one.. Grab it, I've a sneaking suspicion that more water on hand at temp will be a good thing, there are a few unknowns well be dealing with so having a backup plan isca good idea..


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/14)

Done!


----------



## Yob (17/7/14)

*Swap Day Stout - July 2014*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8 _*(Run on a %65 Efficiency)*_
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 39.3 (EBC): 77.4
Bitterness (IBU): 20.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

78.95% Pale Ale Malt
4.21% Amber Malt
4.21% Carafa I malt
4.21% Chocolate
4.21% Roasted Barley
4.21% Vienna

0.5 g/L_* (165g)*_ Magnum (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) _*(20.5 IBU) *_

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride (Mash)
0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride (Boil)


Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III or WLP002

How does this look to folks? too high in Spec malts?

We will need to watch gravity and volume pretty closely but should be OK, if we are significantly high in OG we can adjust volume up, still not sure about the Cal Chloride additions because we are adding all the darks in the mash, does anyone have any Cal Carbonate? Id prefer not to use carbonates but if our PH drops low we may need something to adjust...

Cube additions will be in the order of about 75-100g 

Thoughts? Swiftly running out of time for organising changes...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/7/14)

Lock it in Eddie!!! Sorry I dont adjust my water yet so cant chime in on pH adjusting. 

Might stock the sage road on cube hoping for this and use EKG, ill weigh the plugs I have left and post how much I have to share around.
Got shiteloads if willamette flowers if anyone wants to add some of those?


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/14)

Hey Yob,
Do you remember any of the numbers we hit for this in terms of OG or the amount of hops that went in? Mash temp/schedule, etc. 
(I guess I can measure OG when I crack the cube and it's probably too late to do anything about IBUs now. Just wondering if it will need dilution etc once it's cracked. And really, I'm just kinda curious...)
Cheers.


----------



## idzy (21/7/14)

50kg @ 63c - 75mins
25kg @ 66c - 60mins
15kg @ 72c - 90mins

OG was approx 1.055, but not sure of final numbers. 140g of Warrior went in for approx 75-90mins boil.

Please correct if I am wrong, these are very rough numbers.


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

50kg @ 63c - 75mins
35kg @ 66c - 60mins
15kg @ 72c - 90mins

OG was approx 1.055, but not sure of final numbers. 140g of Warrior went in for approx 75-90mins boil.

Close enough, OG prior to boil was 1050 or there abouts, can't remember taking one at the end of the boil


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/14)

Thanks guys!!!
140g Warrior into how much total volume at the end? ... 17 x 20L cubes? 340L is what we finished with? (i thought idzy got a 2nd cube or 2?).
Or rather, does that equate to roughly 8g per cube?
(LOL - 75-90min spread on boil time is a little loose! Is that courtesy of the beers consumed or the time taken to drain the kettle? :lol: )

God damn - how the hell do i put that mash schedule into the spreadsheet?? :unsure: 
No matter, i guess the 1.055 at the end of boil is what it's all about 

For the record, i'm probably gonna run mine with rinsed MJ British Ale yeast slurry, from the Amber it's currently playing with.

Again, thanks for the massive effort of planning, prep & brew-day hard yakka. The most EPIC brew day, and i was particularly chuffed to able to take part in it.


----------



## AJ80 (21/7/14)

I'm going to pitch mine tomorrow - will take an OG reading and post it up. 

Mines going on a WY1272 starter I'm spinning up now (going down the American stout path). 

AJ


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

nobody got a second cube did they?

I got my 1318 ready to go for tmoz, first batch in the SSFV :beerbang:


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/7/14)

I thought one cube didn't get filled?


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

That was also my understanding


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (21/7/14)

I have WLP 013 London in a starter atm.

Will most likely pitch it tomorrow.


----------



## idzy (21/7/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 140g Warrior into how much total volume at the end? Yes ... 17 x 20L cubes? No 16 x 20L and 1 x 25L. 340L is what we finished with? 380L, with 5 litres of loses, we probably filled them up with an additional 8.5% wort. (i thought idzy got a 2nd cube or 2?) Although Yob and myself made it quite clear we were waiting until the end, a second cube of mine did magically make it's way back to the filling station, which I found out much later was through some well-intentioned covert operation - fortunately we still managed to fill all the cubes, just... - Yob, I assumed you knew that the guys did this...
> Or rather, does that equate to roughly 8g per cube? Yes
> (LOL - 75-90min spread on boil time is a little loose! Is that courtesy of the beers consumed or the time taken to drain the kettle? :lol: ) The boil finished and we weren't at the finished volume we wanted, Yob elected to boil for longer, so we did.
> ...


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

idzy said:


> God damn - how the hell do i put that mash schedule into the spreadsheet?? :unsure: Good luck with that one, haha.


Easy...





Thats how we mostly did it on the day, no brew sheet for volumes, nada...

didnt even have the recipe printed out :lol:

_(we knew what we had though)_


----------



## idzy (21/7/14)

Yob said:


> Easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/14)

idzy said:


> Or rather, does that equate to roughly 8g per cube? Yes  - Bingo - that's good enough for the spreadsheet!
> (LOL - 75-90min spread on boil time is a little loose! Is that courtesy of the beers consumed or the time taken to drain the kettle? ) The boil finished and we weren't at the finished volume we wanted, Yob elected to boil for longer, so we did. I kinda suspected a thumb &/or a wet finger in the air was used at some point  (also applies to yob's post above!)
> ...
> No matter, i guess the 1.055 at the end of boil is what it's all about That's my guess, someone said 1.060, but I'm not sure. More bingo - also good enough!


Thanks dude. 
As i said, i didn't want to be too anal retentive & precise, but i just wanted some kinda estimate for a spreadsheet, so that's all perfect.
Keen to try a stout tastings in 3-4 mo's!


----------



## Yob (24/7/14)

Anybody pitched their cube?

Gravity?


----------



## AJ80 (24/7/14)

Whoops, forgot. Pitched two nights ago (smells damn fantastic) and the OG I measured with my hydro came in at 1.054. Don't have a refractometer though.


----------



## Yob (24/7/14)

Just pitched mine, about the same on the refractometer


----------



## Yob (29/7/14)

anybody else fermented theirs out? I checked the other day and mine was at 1020, just wondering where it will stop roughly?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (29/7/14)

I have, dropped to 12 with WLP 013.


----------



## Grainer (29/7/14)

wlp005 for me 1.054 seems a bit on the lower side ;(


----------



## AJ80 (29/7/14)

Just checked mine - it's at 1.012 a week after I pitched.

Edit: should add it's tasting rather nice, roasty but smooth even after just seven days.


----------



## AJ80 (8/8/14)

Bottled mine last weekend - will report back in a few weeks time once carbed up. 

Was damn fine warm and flat right out of the fermenter...


----------



## technobabble66 (8/8/14)

After further deliberation, i'm still heavily considering adding a tin of BR Amber LME to mine & converting it to an Imperial Stout.
If necessary i'll add some extra bitterness later (maybe); though i calculated the bitterness (as i discovered i'd added possibly an excess of hops to the cube) and it seems to be a little off the charts for the GU:BU graph on ianh's spreadsheet.

I have 2 questions (to start with ;-P )...

1) How should i add the LME? I can obviously just chuck it in at the start of fermentation however i'm under the impression for Imperial-type brews, it's better to add the extra fermentables halfway through the fermentation - something about preventing the yeasties from getting lazy?

2) i was going to rinse & re-use the MJ British Ale yeast i currently have in my FV. Should this be ok (for generally a stout [should be], but more so for an Imperial?)? Or should i use the MJ Dark Ale sachet (or any other MJ strain) i've got sitting in the fridge (i'd rather not use a new sachet unless the MJ BA is no good)?

Thanks!


----------



## Grainer (10/8/14)

got my yeast and wort..but can't ferment ..have to get ready for Bayside Oktoberfest so the fermenter needs to be at 10degC


----------



## breakbeer (10/8/14)

You need more fermenters


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/8/14)

Pitched mine last Thursday night (about midnight) using a 1 litre starter of wyeast 1728 OG was 1.057

Took a reading Saturday lunch time SG is 1.037

a 20 point drop in about 36hours

Checked it again Monday night SG1.018.

Stay tuned for progress updates


----------



## Yob (23/8/14)

Having a breakfast stout this morning... we have indeed done well with this, still early days on my Drambuie Oak but it's effing divine.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## AJ80 (23/8/14)

Mine will have had three weeks in the bottle as of tomorrow - just snuck one in the fridge for tasting tomorrow evening.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/8/14)

Bottled some (16 * 500ml Grolsch bottles) and kegged and force carbed the rest.

Having a taster out of the keg and this is delicious....

Thanks to AJ80 for the inspiration to rack this onto raspberries. I think I am going to enjoy this very much.


----------



## breakbeer (25/8/14)

I've just done the same thing, racked it onto 2 kilos of raspberries yesterday. Was sitting on WL007 for 12 days before that


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/8/14)

I did mine on 2 kg as well.

I used the harvested Scottish ale yeast from my swap beer (wyeast 1728).

So i guess that makes mine a Raspberry Scottish Stout


----------



## technobabble66 (25/8/14)

Added a 1.5kg tin of Blackrock Amber Malt LME to mine to crank it to 1.072, then threw in a 1L starter of MJ British Ale onto it on Sunday at 0:30. (i.e., Saturday night, only to discover my fermenter fridge is dead, gods dammit!!). Hit 25°C in the morning, so into the bath of cold water it went, down to 19°C within an hour, at which it has remained. Aussie Imperial Stout, here we come!
Downside - looking for a new fridge after only 7 months.
Upside - Bathroom smells great!


----------



## AJ80 (26/8/14)

Gave mine a try Sunday evening for the first time and it's pretty darn good. Would like to take credit for it, but apart from fermentation all I did was gawk at Idzy's massive kettle on the day...

Good luck with the raspberries guys, you won't regret it!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/9/14)

WLP004 growing away for the stout, excited!!!

Growing an extra 100 billion cells as per carniebrews awesome tip on another thread to grow extra for the next batch rather than harvest trub!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/9/14)

Gentleman...we are now entered in VicBrew

I entered my version.

Felt a bit funny putting it in under my name but the entry form only allowed a single brewers name. But what the heck - it will be interesting to see what feedback it gets.

I figure I can take credit for the yeast choice, fermentation and raspberries to the secondary.

Not sure how others went with the strawberries but it seems they really strip the body out of it.

On the suggestion of two guys (both whom are judges and are also involved in organising Vicbrew) at Melbourne Brewers last meeting I have entered it as a dry stout. 

Good Luck to us all....


----------



## breakbeer (9/9/14)

I also racked this onto 2k of raspberries & kegged 9L of it on Sunday (bottled the rest)

Have to agree with Grumpy, seems to have stripped most of the body. Tastes quite tart, but I really like the huge hit of raspberry


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Gentleman...we are now entered in VicBrew
> 
> I entered my version.
> 
> ...


if you ******* beat me in this one I may go mental :lol:

Ive entered mine as well so will be good to see how they stack up, though to be fair, mine is much more subtle than yours and I can see yours doing better in specialty..

but.. **** you anyway.. Im taking half the codos


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/9/14)

Yob said:


> if you ******* beat me in this one I may go mental :lol:
> 
> Ive entered mine as well so will be good to see how they stack up, though to be fair, mine is much more subtle than yours and I can see yours doing better in specialty..
> 
> but.. **** you anyway.. Im taking half the codos


I didn't put it in as a speciality....I put it in as a dry stout. 

Now you have me second guessing myself.....do you think I made a mistake?

I put my Oaked Scottish ale in the Speciality as a wood aged one and I thought you cant have two beers in the same style.


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

probably crash as a dry stout according to style guide 

Flavor: Moderate roasted, grainy sharpness, optionally with light to moderate acidic sourness, and medium to high hop bitterness. Dry, coffee-like finish from roasted grains. May have a bittersweet or unsweetened chocolate character in the palate, lasting into the finish. Balancing factors may include some creaminess, medium-low to no fruitiness, and medium to no hop flavor. No diacetyl.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/9/14)

Yob said:


> Sweet, probably crash as a dry stout according to style guide


Such a supportive post....

At least my oak is up against your oak in the specialities.


----------



## Mardoo (10/9/14)

Erm...


----------



## Yob (10/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Such a supportive post....
> 
> At least my wood is up against your wood in the specialities.


You'll give me a pumping there


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/9/14)

I feel like I'm intruding on something


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> .....my oak is up against your oak....





Yob said:


> You'll give me a pumping there


But I'll still respect you in the morning


----------



## Mardoo (10/9/14)

Even if you win?


----------



## DU99 (10/9/14)

Boys..may the better win...all you need to remember that you have a spare bottle to send the national comp


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I didn't put it in as a speciality....I put it in as a dry stout.





Yob said:


> probably crash as a dry stout according to style guide


Sorted....emailed organisers and got it reclassified from a Stout to a Specialty.



GrumpyPaul said:


> At least my oak is up against your oak in the specialities.


Now my raspberry is against your oak.

All I can say is....lucky I didn't do a Cherry Stout.

Cause then this conversation would have been....

"I'll pop my cherry with your wood....in the specialties"

and that would have made the following statement even weirder.



Yob said:


> You'll give me a pumping there


----------



## JB (11/9/14)

I'm with Nath on this one ... backs out of room ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

Pitched some healthy yeast slurry from starter on Friday night, Krausen next morning and most of the weekend until last night it had subsided to just the odd bubble. Took a reading with refrac tonight and it was 1.026 which corrected for an OG of 1.054 is 1.008... it tasted great, noticeable ABV% strength, slight but can definitely taste that it would be 6%... although just seems insane that a healthy starter could drop that far that fast, especially for a stout?

EDIT: should add I fermented first 24-36 hours at 22C but it did creep to 23.5C. Then dropped it to 19C slowly (overnight).

I used 004 Irish Ale which is 69-74% apparent attenuation. Brewmate calculates my readings as 85% (too good to be true? 1.008 would be too thin for a stout right? This definitely tasted thick with body) - am inclined to leave in primary for 14 days anyway as in no rush and going to bottle this for next winter. Anyone else used the same yeast that can comment? I will need to take a hydro reading but to avoid wasteage will wait until the 14 days are up to do that, might shed some light on my refrac reading being out?


----------



## Yob (15/9/14)

For me, it's a dry stout, but still has plenty going on, if it's done, it's done, give it a few days at elevated temps and package.

Who says you can't step mash by single infusion


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

It will be awesome if the readings are alright. I have found refrac and hydro can be 0.002 off each other so it may have pulled up at 1.010 which would make more sense.

But yeah, malty/choc aroma was magnificent, plenty of body, reckon it will fare nicely with some bottle ageing under the house!

Hahaha - only when you have three single infusion mega vessels just lying around :lol:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/14)

Gentlemen of the swap.....

If you aren't paying attention to the Vicbrew results - we did well.

My version of the stout placed a respectable fifth place in the specialties with a score of 121.5.

Whilst I can take credit for yeast choice (Wy1728 Scottish Ale) fermentation and the raspberries in the secondary (as inspired by AJ80) the brew crew of the swap day Yob, Idzy and anyone else that got involved in the brew get some credit for wort production.

Great team effort....


----------



## Mardoo (22/9/14)

Whiteferret was the third on the swap brew team.


----------



## micbrew (24/9/14)

well well .. what a great result 5th you say !

As my fading memory of that great brew day ...hmmm that could be due to Yobs epic ale with kilos of hops ..unforgettable really

Anyhow I digress ... with my 20litre cube in the cave waiting anxiously to be fermented
I added my vile of irish yeast .....and waited with anticipation

well the result is magnificent ...coffee /roast aromas with great body and a creamy mouth feel
minimum carbonation almost exact id say ...

this my friends is a triumph ... I will be sad when this keg is empty !

thanks again to all involved ...in sorting recipes / grain /cooking vessels/ and for just being there
a great collaboration .. you and or we should be proud of great DROP



cheers mick


----------



## Grainer (24/9/14)

mines still waiting to be fermented


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/15)

Been drinking these progressively. Anyone else have dead flat no head beers but still evidence of carbonation coming out of solution? The taste backbone is definitely there but there is a silky almost oily surface on everyone I have tried thus far. Did we use a lot of anti-foam in this batch, if so could that be something to do with it?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/15)

Like dead flat.....

Body is thinner than the flavours make out also... wouldnt mind comparing to someones who still has some...


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/15)

Hmmm, there was a bit of anti-foam used, not that this answers the other question...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/7/15)

Could it have an effect and be the oily layer on the top? There's clearly carbonation in there, just zero head. Glasses are all clean yada yada


----------



## Yob (11/7/15)

I didn't see that with mine, plenty of head. The anti foam drops out during ferment, the yeast take it up, it's why the yeast shouldn't be harvested when using the stuff.


----------

